# What you drivin



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

Post some pics of your "rides"

Heres my stang


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is my ride








Just kidding


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i dont have any pics of my truck.

it's a storm grey 2006 nissan frontier.

might be buying a 2008 xterra this week, but not getting my hopes up.lol


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

2002 Chevrolet Z24.

Its all stock except the rims and tires. Its a nice car, never had any problems with it yet.




























the pics were taken with my cell. sorry about the quality


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

`03 Dodge Ram 1500 4X4 QUAD cab SLT HEMI










the pic is not mine but mine is the same truck just graphite in color...


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

nice. i read a few reviews about those trucks and apparently they are really good. Cant go wrong with a Hemi.....


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I have a imported 1997 ver.4 STi Type-RA. It's the only one in the US.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a lowrider bicycle....all chromed out with 1000 gold spokes.......no i dont.

Ford Escape and Lincoln Navigator in the family here. just sold my beater 92 nissan P/U. Was a good truck 215,000 miles and still running!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Not mine but same year and color. Will get pics of mine when I get to wash it.

2002 Lexus IS300 5 speed


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

03 Dakota 4.7 5 speed auto


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

notaverage said:


> *I have a lowrider bicycle....all chromed out with 1000 gold spokes.......no i dont.*Ford Escape and Lincoln Navigator in the family here. just sold my beater 92 nissan P/U. Was a good truck 215,000 miles and still running!


I do :rasp: 
I built one afew years ago. It's in pieces in my shed though since I changed alot of parts. I just never got around to rebuilding it. It's very nice though..and somewhat "gangsta" lol


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

1995 325i Cabrio. The pic is kinda old, and there is no more front plate on it, just a replacement impact strip with no spot for one


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee Columbia Edition 4.7HO V8


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

05 v6 mustang. 5spd


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice car Paul, you driving that through these winters? Or do you have a beater? Why didnt you go big and get the V8? I love that color/stripe combo BTW.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> *I have a lowrider bicycle....all chromed out with 1000 gold spokes.......no i dont.*Ford Escape and Lincoln Navigator in the family here. just sold my beater 92 nissan P/U. Was a good truck 215,000 miles and still running!


I do :rasp: 
I built one afew years ago. It's in pieces in my shed though since I changed alot of parts. I just never got around to rebuilding it. It's very nice though..and somewhat "gangsta" lol
[/quote]

I didn't know that you guys in Canada could be "gansta" haha
I got my little bro about 7 years ago a banana seat 3-spd bike and we put high handle bars and the whole kit...it ended up "disappearing" oh well.

Pics of my old Accord, beater Nissan P/U Escape (wifes) and my navigator.
I want to see the big boys toys come out though! Bring out the collectibles guys....you know your looking at the thread! lets see the vets big trucks and other sexy vehicles!
























My accord I sold about a year ago























and Finally the Beater.

Then damn thing had wings man cant beat that! haha Just sold 2 weeks ago and already wish I didnt!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

2007 Nissan 4 wheel drive Frontier

2008 Mercedes C300


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> 03 Dakota 4.7 5 speed auto


LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I drive a Black 2001 dodge dakota Sport 4.7 V8/4WD will post pics soon, got the money just waiting to get back home i am putting Dual Flowmaster super 44 series Pipes on, Getting Gibson Headers, and K&N 77 series Air Intake..will post pics espically once is all done...and of course a vid so you hear my pipes ROAR


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

2007 Tacoma Prerunner Sport









1992 Honda VFR750F


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i drive the monte carlo, the avalanche is my buddy's


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Ya I love the lowrider bikes..I'll put some pics up once I get her built again. She's got a twisted chromed front springer fork. 200 spoked rims and whitewall tires..A nicely upholstered fake fur seat (which I also did myself, it turned out good) It's painted a greenish/purple which I hate..but I will redo it black. Twisted pedals and crank....shes a beaut lol

Anyways My ride isn't that sexy but I love it. 
It's an '02 Ford Focus WAGON!! gotta love it. My parents cars are very sexy though lol So i'm saving up so I can have one too.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

2002 Yukon Denali


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

2003 Honda Accord EX








Google Image, not my actual car, but it looks just like mine


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

2006 Cayenne S Titanium Edition
This pic is frmo the show room the day I bought it. I dont have many pics of it.








1995 Ferrari F355








1998 BMW K1200RS


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

The Cayenne S is such a nice truck. Iv'e driven one a bunch of times and it's fast as hell lol


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

There was this:









-in my dreams...







then...I awoke to this:

4Runner SR5 & company car Escape








Company car Volvo S40








Mazda 3s - "missusmobile"


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

my current whip 03 acura cl 3.2.. crappy crll phone pic maybe i should take some with a real camera?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

2007 chrysler 300


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

07 SS


----------



## mouthforcombat (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

redbellyjx © said:


> 2006 Cayenne S Titanium Edition
> This pic is frmo the show room the day I bought it. I dont have many pics of it.
> View attachment 164133
> 
> ...


ok. so far you and scrappy win.

you look young to have so two sweet ass cars!lol


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Some nice rides out there.











eddyhead said:


> 03 Dakota 4.7 5 speed auto


LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I drive a Black 2001 dodge dakota Sport 4.7 V8/4WD will post pics soon, got the money just waiting to get back home i am putting Dual Flowmaster super 44 series Pipes on, Getting Gibson Headers, and K&N 77 series Air Intake..will post pics espically once is all done...and of course a vid so you hear my pipes ROAR


















































[/quote]

I hear the headers are worth very little since the 4.7 comes with a great set of manifolds and the performance gains are negligible for the cost , you'll be better off putting an HO intake manifold (I believe the HO intake is the same as the 03 intake) on with the true dual exhaust with or without a x pipe.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

MouthForCombat said:


>


Beautiful. love the style. Its too bad they stopped making these. But atleast ill be seeing some new ones on the road next year.
...... they come out next year right ???


----------



## mouthforcombat (Mar 12, 2008)

Yup, they come out next year, based off of the late 60's style that is so popular. I'm only a college kid but I'll have one of the new ones a few years hopefully lol.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Have you heard what the estimated price range will be ?


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

my 96 dodge


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

How is that thing on speed bumps ?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Scrappy said:


> I have a imported 1997 ver.4 STi Type-RA. It's the only one in the US.


Nice. Is this compareable to the US Impreza 2.5RS version?

My ride.

2001 Audi S4 6spd

No mods, just upgraded clutch.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Here is my ride
> View attachment 164111
> 
> 
> Just kidding


Is that a Pantera? Pretty cool ride nevertheless. It has similar lines to a Maserati Khamsin or Lamboghini Espada.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here's my baby's baby...










5.9L Hemi!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Nice. Is this compareable to the US Impreza 2.5RS version?


They share the same body but that's about it. It's got a 2.0l turbo motor that spins up to 8250rpms and has forged internals and hand ported heads stock. A decent size turbo (vf24) running 21psi from the factory, 5spd tranny that's got super short gears and they're pretty strong. A manual center diff that can split torque up to 30/70. It's also got 4 pot front and 2 pot rear brakes and the best part is it only weighs 2425lbs. That's about 900lbs lighter than a US STI. Stock hp is rated 280hp but that's only because of the advertising limit on hp in Japan. They actually have about 320hp at the crank stock.

Right now it's just got your basic mods: Cat-back exhuast, front mount intercooler, short ram intake, skyline fuel pump, hydra standalone engine manegment, tien flex coilovers, act stg 2 clutch, and a few other odds and ends I can't think of right now.

It's a blast to drive, and for anyone thinking of getting a subaru I'd recommend getting the older body style like this and throwing in a jdm motor. They'll destroy the usdm sti's just becuase of how light they are.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> 03 Dakota 4.7 5 speed auto


LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I drive a Black 2001 dodge dakota Sport 4.7 V8/4WD will post pics soon, got the money just waiting to get back home i am putting Dual Flowmaster super 44 series Pipes on, Getting Gibson Headers, and K&N 77 series Air Intake..will post pics espically once is all done...and of course a vid so you hear my pipes ROAR


















































[/quote]

I hear the headers are worth very little since the 4.7 comes with a great set of manifolds and the performance gains are negligible for the cost , you'll be better off putting an HO intake manifold (I believe the HO intake is the same as the 03 intake) on with the true dual exhaust with or without a x pipe.
[/quote]

I have the 4.7HO in my Jeep, its a great motor (so is the 4.7). Here is a list of the differences in the two pulled off my Jeep site.
Summary of HO engine feature differences
(Compared to standard 4.7 liter engine)
HO badge
1. Block - Detonation sensor bosses in the valley 
2. Camshaft - custom profile lobes (designed for increased performance) 
3. Connecting rods - modified, with floating wrist pins (vs pressed-fit pins in standard V8) 
4. Crankshaft - forged steel (vs cast iron in standard V8) 
5. Crankshaft damper - unique to H.O. 
6. Cylinder heads - different shaped combustion chambers (for improved airflow). The letters "H.O." are cast on the front end of the heads. 
7. Exhaust tip - chrome (2002 models only, decontented for 2003 models. Available only as a one-piece assembly with muffler) 
8. Fuel injectors - higher flow (+3.3 lb/hr) 
9. Intake manifold - modified (shorter runners) 
10. Intake - low-restriction intake system (different resonator, air filter, air filter hose and housing) 
11. Knock sensors - two, stereo
12. Main bearings - tri-metal (vs bi-metal in standard V8, designed specifically for the HO engine)
13. PCM calibration - unique programming
14. Pistons - dome shaped for increased compression ratio
15. Spark plugs - platinum tipped
16. Valves - unique exhaust valves (same lift as standard V8)
17. Valve springs - upgraded valve springs (intake & exhaust. Larger diameter wire and more coils)
All this for an extra 30 horse (265 vs 235)


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

My daily driver is a 2001 Chevy Silverado 1500 LT








My weekend/nice weather car is a 1971 Chevy Blazer 4 spd manual


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I like the Blazer Humper, very nice!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

dracofish said:


> 03 Dakota 4.7 5 speed auto


LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I drive a Black 2001 dodge dakota Sport 4.7 V8/4WD will post pics soon, got the money just waiting to get back home i am putting Dual Flowmaster super 44 series Pipes on, Getting Gibson Headers, and K&N 77 series Air Intake..will post pics espically once is all done...and of course a vid so you hear my pipes ROAR


















































[/quote]

I hear the headers are worth very little since the 4.7 comes with a great set of manifolds and the performance gains are negligible for the cost , you'll be better off putting an HO intake manifold (I believe the HO intake is the same as the 03 intake) on with the true dual exhaust with or without a x pipe.
[/quote]

All this for an extra 30 horse (265 vs 235)
[/quote]
I've always read that my 4.7 is rated at 287...that might be wrong but thats what Summit racing and Jeggs and others sites have my 4.7 at...which would mean you HO is pushing 300 maybe?

i could be wrong...if you know ezackly (my name is zack a little play on words) how much stock HP is in the dodge dakota sport 4.7 would someone please tell me or get me a link. i havent been able to find it


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

2000 Toyota 4Runner - maroon


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

dalyhawk said:


> 2000 Toyota 4Runner - maroon


though im not a touota fan...that is a good SUV..my parents have one and love it


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

2002 VW Jetta 1.8T

Black leather int.

no upgrades really.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...t&id=161482

thats a pic of it...if someone who posts next can embedd it bc im at work and have crappy security settings.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Humper said:


> My daily driver is a 2001 Chevy Silverado 1500 LT
> View attachment 164177
> 
> 
> ...


love the Blazer...my buddy had an old K-5 with hard top that was removable.
Cool truck!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

2004 325ci


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

eddyhead:

Im 90% sure its 235, or 230.

Here's a quick link saying 235 or 230 if your in Cali..
http://www.eastplaza.com/mem/dakota/perform/index.htm


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

jewelz thats my fav bmw 
nice ride!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nick G said:


> jewelz thats my fav bmw
> nice ride!


I dropped it at the dealership for service this morning.. over $1000 worth of work


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

eddyhead said:


> 2000 Toyota 4Runner - maroon


though im not a touota fan...that is a good SUV..my parents have one and love it
[/quote]

Great car. I'm a toyota SUV fan, even though my next car will probably be an acura TL or TSX or something of that nature.... My 4Runner has over 200,000 miles on it (from my dad, he travels a lot) and its still driving well


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

-NBKK- said:


> How is that thing on speed bumps ?


it's bagged so pretty good


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

redbellyjx © said:


> Here is my ride
> View attachment 164111
> 
> 
> Just kidding


Is that a Pantera? Pretty cool ride nevertheless. It has similar lines to a Maserati Khamsin or Lamboghini Espada.
[/quote]
Yes! that is my favorite ride of all time, an early 70's Pantera. Great looking sports car. Awesome ride


----------



## whiplashdick (Mar 16, 2005)

2007 Dodge Ram 5.7L Hemi


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

07 ZO6 track and street(many modifications)






















I also have a 81 C3, 63C2(SWC) and my daily driver is a 03 Z-71.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

2003 Hyundai Tuscani
V6 6 spd cold air intake , headers, titanium exhaust, lowered, roll cage, Sparco race seat etc etc


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

skubasteve! said:


> eddyhead:
> 
> Im 90% sure its 235, or 230.
> 
> ...


draco your right...i looked on some other sites and its the same...







im bummed i thought it had more...oh well i still love her







!!! just gives me even more of a push to do my tune ups so i can maybe hit that 280 mark


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

huck said:


> 2003 Hyundai Tuscani
> V6 6 spd cold air intake , headers, titanium exhaust, lowered, roll cage, Sparco race seat etc etc


in what country do they call the tiburan the tuscani?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> 07 ZO6 track and street(many modifications)
> View attachment 164213
> 
> View attachment 164214
> ...


Drool


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

same car and color! haha

i wanna built a lambo kit car in the summer


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

eddyhead said:


> 2003 Hyundai Tuscani
> V6 6 spd cold air intake , headers, titanium exhaust, lowered, roll cage, Sparco race seat etc etc


in what country do they call the tiburan the tuscani?
[/quote]

I was wondering the same thing nismo driver..


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

im sorry Scuba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you both have orangish yellowish avatars and i just made a connection...yes it does have 235, and i finnally found out where i got the 287 from..its 287 cu in.

im sorry Scuba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you both have orangish yellowish avatars and i just made a connection...yes it does have 235, and i finnally found out where i got the 287 from..its 287 cu in.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Im in ontario Canada They came out with a limited edition in 03 that only came in yellow elec climate control, larger brakes 6spd v6 abs, ebs, centre dash multi gauges, metal grain interior trim, red calipers,etc, fully loaded. with tuscani badging instead of tiburon badges. I was told there is only 150 in Canada I dont think they ever sold them in the States

In korea there is no such thing as a tiburon! They are all called Tuscani


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

thanks for the compliment steve. it is my daily driver so every day this winter minus 2/5 when the city basically shut down, i drove it. there were a few bad days of ice and getting stuck temporarily that i wished i had a jeep like yours. thankfully winter is now pretty much done and i can drive without worry. i would love to have an SUV for the winter, i bet you just laugh when it snows.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

That stang looks even better in those pics! Yes, I do enjoy driving in the snow, I actually make up things that I need to go get just so I can go out and have some fun. You probably get WAY better gas mileage though....


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

this thing has a 4.0 v6 and i am getting 24mpg mixed city and highway driving each week. i am shocked to say the least. what are you getting with the jeep, 14-15?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> this thing has a 4.0 v6 and i am getting 24mpg mixed city and highway driving each week. i am shocked to say the least. what are you getting with the jeep, 14-15?


crazy thing is my ZO6 gets similar MPG and I'm siting pretty with a 427 small block(7.0L).

I bet our payments are less than half of mine, oh well its all relative...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

how does that work exactly? i mean, my old civic 1.8L 4cyl 120hp got about 30mpg mixed cty/hwy not much better than a 7L vette? good GM engineering?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> how does that work exactly? i mean, my old civic 1.8L 4cyl 120hp got about 30mpg mixed cty/hwy not much better than a 7L vette? good GM engineering?


lots of lower end toque and a long first and second gear(major self control). I can from a stop with the Z in 5th gear and go from 0-160+(had to let out) with out shifting.
on the all highway I generally get mid to upper thirty's aerodynamics and a Very long 6th gear.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn. I only get 16mpg city and about 18mpg highway.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

lament configuration said:


> this thing has a 4.0 v6 and i am getting 24mpg mixed city and highway driving each week. i am shocked to say the least. what are you getting with the jeep, 14-15?


crazy thing is my ZO6 gets similar MPG and I'm siting pretty with a 427 small block(7.0L).

I bet our payments are less than half of mine, oh well its all relative...
[/quote]
Thats really good for a "small block"..


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

I actually get about 28 mpg in the f355 at 65 mph. Its a pretty small engine, 3.5 liter v8. Half the size of your zo6


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

1974 El Camino SS - all original #'s matching with a 454ci - 123K original miles







2002 Chevy Blazer LS - 45K, 4.3L







2003 Saturn L300 - Loaded, 65K - sweet car with the 3.0L V6







2006 Playskool - Loaded, 2nd owner vehicle, less than 0.4 miles on original motor, good for cruising the basement or local playground, great gas mileage both city and highway.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

hahaha Nice fishguy....LOVE LOVE LOVE the EL Camino. My friends Gpa has one and lets me drive it every once in awhile..along with his 64 Corvete and 65 mustang and 193* or 194* Ford econline truck 3 in the tree....i will try to get pics of those cars they are very nice


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Well im driving an 83 firebird. I did a engine swap about 6 months ago with no problems, happy i went with the new engine and not some shitty one i found at a dump lmfao. I have new rims/tires btw


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

2005 We the people frame with we the people "Royal Cranks" 









Still waiting for parts!


----------



## mouthforcombat (Mar 12, 2008)

Avatar God, what type of engine did you drop in? Is it a 305TBI from another year?


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Well depending on the day, either an Orbea Aqua, or a KHS SS. 
If I'm carrying all the kids, then a 2004 Ford Explorer, or a Mercury Grand Marquis.

At $4.09 a gallon in places in Indiana, better believe I'll be using the Orbea, or KHS even more.

And $3.79 at the local arab-juice station.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> Well im driving an 83 firebird. I did a engine swap about 6 months ago with no problems, happy i went with the new engine and not some shitty one i found at a dump lmfao. I have new rims/tires btw


Didnt you get this a while back and post pics?
ANyway cool...the interior does NOT look bad for the year....I miss my 87 F-body now! DAMN


----------



## mouthforcombat (Mar 12, 2008)

MouthForCombat said:


>


I was asking about the motor in that firebird, because as you can see, I'm a huge fan. My brother drives an '86 Trans am and my dad drives an '88, alongside my '86 iroc and '02 camaro. We're freaks and can't help but discuss it with everyone we run in to who owns one lol.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

MouthForCombat said:


> ]
> 
> Didnt you get this a while back and post pics?
> ANyway cool...the interior does NOT look bad for the year....I miss my 87 F-body now! DAMN


I bought this car when i was 16 and it just sat in my back yard for a couple years. I finished swapping the engines in september. THanks, the interior is sorta falling apart. I was going to work on it this summer, but im enlisting for the marines so im not going to bother with it lol.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

My Vette and I also have a Prius.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I dont have any pictures, but this is the car I drive, same color etc.


----------



## mouthforcombat (Mar 12, 2008)

That vette is nice but what's with the spoiler?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

MouthForCombat said:


> That vette is nice but what's with the spoiler?


to create downforce


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

rchan11 said:


> That vette is nice but what's with the spoiler?


to create downforce
[/quote]

And actually done right,

because rear wheel cars need them ( high speeds) and civics, cavaliers, preludes or any other four banger front wheel drive car doesn't. I cant stand seeing that.


----------



## mouthforcombat (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm aware that it creates downforce, I just am not used to seeing that style on a car that actually uses it. Around Minneapolis, and I'm sure the rest of the country, younger guys go buy civics, accords, preludes, camrys, etc. and put loud mufflers and giant spoilers on. No doubt, a vette is fast, I've just never seen that style of spoiler used on one. Well all in all, nice car, and I hope that thing accomplishes what you wanted out of it.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> That vette is nice but what's with the spoiler?


to create downforce
[/quote]

And actually done right,

because rear wheel cars need them ( high speeds) and civics, cavaliers, preludes or any other four banger front wheel drive car doesn't. I cant stand seeing that.
[/quote]
wait, you mean....... putting a carbon fiber wing on my civic dx wont give me 15-20 extra horses like Jesus said?


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

My GSXR 750









When the weather is nice, thats what i'll be riding.
Gets tough in NYC though due to the nasty winters.


----------



## mouthforcombat (Mar 12, 2008)

On this great scheme of things, here are some interesting links:

http://riceornot.ricecop.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rice_burner
http://www.goingfaster.com/spo/you_might_be_a_ricer_if.html


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

MouthForCombat said:


> On this great scheme of things, here are some interesting links:
> 
> http://riceornot.ricecop.com/
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rice_burner
> http://www.goingfaster.com/spo/you_might_be_a_ricer_if.html


sad but true...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

MouthForCombat said:


> I'm aware that it creates downforce, I just am not used to seeing that style on a car that actually uses it. Around Minneapolis, and I'm sure the rest of the country, younger guys go buy civics, accords, preludes, camrys, etc. and put loud mufflers and giant spoilers on. No doubt, a vette is fast, I've just never seen that style of spoiler used on one. Well all in all, nice car, and I hope that thing accomplishes what you wanted out of it.


Start watching SCCA racing.


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

1993 Cadillac STS
- 3" Catback exhaust 
- North Star V8 bored out 60 over
- Custom trans
- 20" DOA rims
- TV/Stereo (not in picture becz picture is old)

(oh yah and some goof smashed my windsheild on st patricks day!! thx asshole)

p.s. its for sale lol so iff yah live in wpg pm me


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> I'm aware that it creates downforce, I just am not used to seeing that style on a car that actually uses it. Around Minneapolis, and I'm sure the rest of the country, younger guys go buy civics, accords, preludes, camrys, etc. and put loud mufflers and giant spoilers on. No doubt, a vette is fast, I've just never seen that style of spoiler used on one. Well all in all, nice car, and I hope that thing accomplishes what you wanted out of it.


Start watching SCCA racing.
[/quote]

I would tend to disagree if your looking for down force slapping some crazy 2ft high 38 degree wing will problay due more harm than good, due to throwing off the distribution of down force. in other words your getting to much downward force on the ass end which gives you front end lift. not a good balance to disrupt considering most C3, C4,C5, and C6 have a distribution of weight and down force of 50/50 front and rear. you shouldn't be making rear adjustment with out doing the same to the front, kind of like adding 200whp without making changes to the breaks, suspension, transmission and rear-end. (balance is key)

better brake pads would make more of a difference on the track than the wing, in over all time lap time.

I'm not picking on anyone just trying to inform.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I'm aware that it creates downforce, I just am not used to seeing that style on a car that actually uses it. Around Minneapolis, and I'm sure the rest of the country, younger guys go buy civics, accords, preludes, camrys, etc. and put loud mufflers and giant spoilers on. No doubt, a vette is fast, I've just never seen that style of spoiler used on one. Well all in all, nice car, and I hope that thing accomplishes what you wanted out of it.


Start watching SCCA racing.
[/quote]

I would tend to disagree if your looking for down force slapping some crazy 2ft high 38 degree wing will problay due more harm than good, due to throwing off the distribution of down force. in other words your getting to much downward force on the ass end which gives you front end lift. not a good balance to disrupt considering most C3, C4,C5, and C6 have a distribution of weight and down force of 50/50 front and rear. you shouldn't be making rear adjustment with out doing the same to the front, kind of like adding 200whp without making changes to the breaks, suspension, transmission and rear-end. (balance is key)

better brake pads would make more of a difference on the track than the wing, in over all time lap time.

I'm not picking on anyone just trying to inform.
[/quote]

06 C6 ls2: Im curious, with all the nice vettes you own. What was your first car?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Chapz said:


> My GSXR 750
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, i sold my zx14r for a cbr600rr recently. the 14 was just stupid to have where I live. too many twisties


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

2000 Chrysler Voyager. Yes, it's a *Chrysler* Voyager, not a Plymouth.


----------



## mouthforcombat (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't need to watch racing to be able to tell that a car with less than 300hp doesn't need to use a wing that cars with 700hp use.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

MouthForCombat said:


> I don't need to watch racing to be able to tell that a car with less than 300hp doesn't need to use a wing that cars with 700hp use.


You don't have a clue what kind of engine and HP I have under the hood. I was anwering your question since you've never seen a vette with that size wing.


----------



## HugePiranha (Mar 7, 2005)

04 Nissan Murano/Silver


----------

